# Best new pro Audio Interface for Mac Studio build



## Tonus (May 11, 2022)

Hi there,

I'm a Mac Pro2013/Cubase11/Apogee Ensemble Thunderbolt person who is looking to buy a new USB-C/Thunderbolt audio Interface that would be compatable (and fairly sustainable) when used on a new Mac Studio sequencer machine. I need at least two decent mic pre's, 1x ADAT and preferably audio out on a D-Sub much like the Ensemble. I was thinking of the UA Apollo x6 or x8's which are Thunderbolt 3... would anyone agree that these are good fit for the Mac Studio? The little bit of research I've done suggests that it might be ok.
The interface doesn't have to be a Thunderbolt interface, but I think it would offer the best bandwidth/performance.

I'm not looking to go Apple Silicon native with everything yet - I have a few software essentials that are not there yet yet with supporting the new chips - but would like to eventually of course. I'd have to run Cubase under Rosetta 2, but still think it would be a performance upgrade.

I guess my question is in the title of the thread - what's currently the best new professional audio interface for Mac Studio build, given my needs?!!

Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## Manaberry (May 11, 2022)

Tonus said:


> The interface doesn't have to be a Thunderbolt interface, but I think it would offer the best bandwidth/performance.


You won't benefit from TB or USB-C in terms of performance unless you are running more than 128 I/O on one device. But you will benefit from an interface with USB-C/TB because Mac Studio has plenty of those ports built-in.

The x6 is a great choice. If you are not afraid of USB, the RME UFXII is future-proof.
When it comes to drivers, I tend to prefer RME (Digiface in my case). I'm not on Mac Studio but RME has shown truly amazing stability over the years on any system. I'm pretty sure Mac Studio will be no exception.


----------



## Tonus (May 11, 2022)

Manaberry thanks for the reply - I love RME (used 2x Firefaces for years and years with zero problems) but wouldn't the USB 2.0 speed on the UFXII a be a bit of a step backwards vs a TB3 interface? In terms of latency?


----------



## Manaberry (May 11, 2022)

Bandwidth capacity matters little to none when we talk about latency.
I have a far worse latency roundtrip with my UAD x6 Thunderbolt 3 than my USB 2.0 Digiface at the same buffer (the headroom as well before audio drops)









If Thunderbolt or USB-C was a game-changer in terms of latency, we would know it.
RME *published a video* about their USB 2.0, as more people think it's "dead" or "unprofessional"
You can still go for the TB with the UFXII. The only thing that would make me buy a TB3/4/USB-C interface is the port design.

I hope it helps!


----------



## KMA (May 11, 2022)

Manaberry said:


> I'm not on Mac Studio but RME has shown truly amazing stability over the years on any system. I'm pretty sure Mac Studio will be no exception.


I'm another big RME fan.
I can't think of another company with such rock solid drivers AND support that continues far beyond what you'd think would be the life of the interface.


----------



## Tonus (May 11, 2022)

Wow and wow - your info and that RME video - that was so interesting, thank you very much.
What a misconception I was under. I'm a composer who has 12 channels (5.1) of Inputs to the sequencer most of the time, and a quad monitor setup and a pair of headphones as output. The only addition to the channel count is when I'm recording guitar with two mics... so actually, as it seems, USB 2.0 would be perfectly adequate. My misconception was that I thought the TB3 interface was a 'faster' round trip.
Thanks again - that's opened me up to a lot more options... anybody who like me doesn't have a grip on I/O speeds and channel counts and USB vs TB should watch the above video!


----------



## Tonus (May 11, 2022)

Any other suggestions for a similar, future-proofed unit that would work well with a Mac Studio?!


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (May 11, 2022)

Tonus said:


> Any other suggestions for a similar, future-proofed unit that would work well with a Mac Studio?!


Future Proof? How long do you plan ahead?  RME and UAD are solid, and will last long enough to survive generations of hardware changes without worrying about it becoming obsolete.
Would stay away from Behringer…maybe.
If (already low) Latency is your concern, go RME.


----------



## KEM (May 11, 2022)

The Mac Studio shouldn’t really factor into what interface you get, the only thing that matters is getting a good interface!! There’s already been some good suggestions in here and it really just depends on what you need out of the interface, for example despite loving the UAD console software I can’t use an Apollo because my guitars clip their preamps even with the gain all the way down, so I went with a Scarlett 4i4 cause it was cheap and I knew it would have enough headroom. My mixing engineer just ordered the brand new Antelope Discrete 4 Pro so once I’ve had a chance to try it I’ll give my thoughts, and of course everyone around here seems to love the RME stuff


----------



## ptram (May 11, 2022)

Tonus said:


> Any other suggestions for a similar, future-proofed unit that would work well with a Mac Studio?!


All I can say is that I purchased a Steinberg UR824 more than ten years ago, and it is compatible with the latest Mac OS version (10.12). Compatibility with the Silicon chips is under test.

So, I guess one of the successors in the UR-C or UR-RT series will likely last very long.

Paolo


----------



## paulcheeba (May 11, 2022)

Horus or Prism. RME are the best value.


----------



## HCMarkus (May 11, 2022)

Love my MOTU 828ES with my Mac Studio. Plenty of IO and the analog outputs can be configured up to 7.1 + a Stereo Pair. Works via USB (that's how I connected it to my last computer, a 5,1 Mac Pro) or Thunderbolt.

Note it uses TB1 Protocol and the TB Jack is TB1/2, so you need the Apple TB Adaptor to connect to a Mac Studio.

In my case, the fact the 828ES is TB1 is actually an advantage... Three-Meter TB2 (compatible with TB1) cables are available from Cable Matters for $53 on Amazon; I needed that extra meter to reach from my machine closet to my gear rack and I didn't have to wait for or dish out the cash for Apple's new Three-Meter TB4 cable. Admittedly, factoring in the adaptor, I only saved about $60 though.

The Routing Matrix on the MOTU is super flexible, but it takes a little thought to understand. It also has a built-in hardware mixer controllable from any computer, tablet or phone on your local network via a web-based interface (so it works with just about anything); great for no-latency monitoring when recording acoustic instruments and voice. I use it for sessions with bands, wherein each player can customize their monitor mix.

And it's $1k.

I still have an 828mkII in my live rack. Solid since 2003.


----------



## cedricm (May 11, 2022)

I'm extremely satisfied with my Antelope Audio's Zen Q TB3 interface: outstanding audio quality, great preamps, FPGA/DSP plugin hosting, powerful virtual mixer. On some models, world-renowned world-clock outputs.

The Discrete 4 Pro should more than fit the bill, but for D-Sub.
For D-Sub, you can go with the Discrete 8 Pro or bigger models.

I highly recommend you visit their https://en.antelopeaudio.com/https://en.antelopeaudio.com/ (website).

IMO the value proposition is miles ahead of UA - especially when the audio interfaces are on sale, which is almost all the time.

The only downside: the DSP/FPGA's plugin choice is more limited than on UA's platform, so see the list to assess whether it's a deal breaker for you. Even if you aren't into DSP plugins or exclusively use them for recording / preparing cues for singers and co, the interfaces are absolutely worth it if you ask me.


----------



## Tonus (May 12, 2022)

Thanks for the great suggestions - the Motu 828ES looks great for that money - is it silent and cool?
I have an Antelope Discrete 4 Synergy which is in the machine room on the Pro Tools machine... It's v good but runs really very hot to have near the desktop I found. And I'd want to have some instrument DI's handy too - again needing to be quite close to my chair.

The RME's (Firefaces and cards) that I've had in the past have been sooo reliable in every way, although I've replaced a couple of Fireface power supplies in the past! The UFXII might be a contender, or even the UCXII. 
Are RME having trouble getting stock to the UK? I can't find many of their products in stock - smoe sites quote _months_ until available...

UA Apollo - I already have a quad Satellite so the DSP is not a deal breaker for me - although saying that it's TB1 and prob won't work with a Mac Studio... hmm will think on!!


----------



## HCMarkus (May 12, 2022)

Tonus said:


> Thanks for the great suggestions - the Motu 828ES looks great for that money - is it silent and cool?
> I have an Antelope Discrete 4 Synergy which is in the machine room on the Pro Tools machine... It's v good but runs really very hot to have near the desktop I found. And I'd want to have some instrument DI's handy too - again needing to be quite close to my chair.


I have not noticed any heat emanating from the 828ES. Mine is in a rack with other gear, near but not on my desk.

Fanless, housed in an aluminum case, the 828ES will only make a sound when you connect one of its audio outputs to a transducer.


----------



## Tonus (May 13, 2022)

HCMarkus said:


> I have not noticed any heat emanating from the 828ES. Mine is in a rack with other gear, near but not on my desk.
> 
> Fanless, housed in an aluminum case, the 828ES will only make a sound when you connect one of its audio outputs to a transducer.


So your Motu is connected to your Mac Studio with this adapter and then your 3 metre TB2 cable? Thanks for the info on the heat...


----------



## HCMarkus (May 13, 2022)

Tonus said:


> So your Motu is connected to your Mac Studio with this adapter and then your 3 metre TB2 cable?


Exactly! 

Interestingly, since my Studio is an Ultra, it has two TB jacks on the front. Which makes it perfect for my machine closet, where the computer sits backside out towards the door. That way, the power switch and most of the jacks are readily available to me and the front jacks are closer to the back wall thru which the TB cable runs to the MOTU interface. The second front TB jack feeds my second display via a Display Port adaptor.


----------



## Pictus (May 13, 2022)

Latency/performance 








Gearspace.com - View Single Post - Audio Interface - Low Latency Performance Data Base


Post 15796206 -Forum for professional and amateur recording engineers to share techniques and advice.



gearspace.com


----------

